# Hello from Norfolk!



## Denfire (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi all
Just bought my first van with life savings, had a number of add-ons fitted, sat TV, solar panels,Growler security and just had the E&P leveling system from SAP (brilliant folk!) Had the van 2 weeks, 1,300 miles on the clock - at this rate - first service will be in November!

Looking forward to getting out there a lot more in 2018....

Dennis


----------



## saxonrosie (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome aboard! :wave:

 Hope you enjoy the forum and your motorhome as much I have. This is a great community and a lovely bunch of people.

:welcome:


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome to the best motorhome community in the known world. 
All the best members come from Norfolk, so Hi from Attleborough!
Best regards, Rog.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:enjoy your travels


----------



## jaycey001 (Oct 25, 2017)

RoaminRog said:


> Welcome to the best motorhome community in the known world.
> All the best members come from Norfolk, so Hi from Attleborough!
> Best regards, Rog.



I think you meant "all the best members come from Suffolk"? :lol-053:

Anyway, hope you have fun, its a great forum!  Also feel free to send me a PM for site recommendations if you wanted to visit civilisation here in Sunny Suffolk


----------



## The laird (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi welcome along hope you enjoy.beware of nice guys with Stetson hats on they drive hymers!


----------



## Old Git (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi and welcome great bunch of people enjoy by the way all the best people come from Wales:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi and welcome along, now that’s a posh van for a first van.


----------



## Denfire (Oct 25, 2017)

*Thanks*



phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along, now that’s a posh van for a first van.



Hopefully not posh - just practical for my needs. Lifetime savings, always wanted one, could never afford or use it during working life... now retired, looking to do lots of travelling - they have a good reliability score and can take my motorbike (really important!)


----------



## karakachan (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome from another recent,or will be soon I hope wild camper


----------



## FreeForesters (Oct 26, 2017)

Denfire said:


> Hopefully not posh - just practical for my needs. Lifetime savings, always wanted one, could never afford or use it during working life... now retired, looking to do lots of travelling - they have a good reliability score and can take my motorbike (really important!)



So what motorbike will you be taking? Sounds the perfect combination... :scooter:


----------



## Denfire (Oct 29, 2017)

FreeForesters said:


> So what motorbike will you be taking? Sounds the perfect combination... :scooter:


I have a BMW R1000Sport. Just working out the mechanics of getting it in the van garage. Taking of the mirrors and small screen will be a must, weight is <180kg, winch, straps and 2.6metre ramp should make it easy to load/unload. Just have to work out where I will put all my missus stuff..... Careful diplomacy I guess!!!


----------



## FreeForesters (Oct 31, 2017)

Denfire said:


> I have a BMW R1000Sport. Just working out the mechanics of getting it in the van garage. Taking of the mirrors and small screen will be a must, weight is <180kg, winch, straps and 2.6metre ramp should make it easy to load/unload. Just have to work out where I will put all my missus stuff..... Careful diplomacy I guess!!!



Wow, i didn't expect such a big bike! Nice one!

You must have a pretty substantial MH - I can't work out how to get my 1215cc Explorer (256kg) into our little Hiace without leaving my missus and all her belongings behind :lol-053: Which kind of defeats the object....

I might get a small trail bike & rack though, so that itch gets scratched....


----------

